# Temporizador 555 un poco particular



## DELOREAN (Jul 12, 2007)

Saludos, a ver si me podeis echar un cable...

Hace unos dias mi padre me pidio que le construyera un circuito temporizador para una electrovalvula que tiene en el campo. Esta tiene un solenoide que funciona de una manera un tanto particular.

Para arrancar necesita un pulso corto de voltaje negativo (-9V)
Para parar necesita un unico pulso corto de 9V.

Estuve mirando por el foro y por la red, y acabe por decidirme por un 555 configurado como monoestable, ya que, cambiando el orden de R y C, en vez de pasar de alta a baja, pasaba de baja a alta con el tiempo.

http://imageshack.us


Aqui viene el problema:
El circuito va a funcionar con dos pilas en el campo, por lo que me interesa que estas no se gasten rapido (como a todo el mundo vaya), y el 555 monoestable al llegar al fin de T sube a flanco superior y ahi se queda, por lo que la pila de 9v se me queda conectada indefinidamente al solenoide.

¿Alguien podria ayudarme? ¿Alguno sabe de algun subcircuito que cuando el 555 suba a 5 voltios desconecte la pila del circuito? Y que este se pueda resear con facilidad, por favor.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 13, 2007)

¿Nadie me puede ayudar?

Solo necesito una especie de "interruptor electronico" con memoria. Pense en un transistor Cmos pero ya no me acuerdo como funcionaban, o a lo mejor existia un componente asi...

Pongo el dibujo otra vez por si no se entendia lo que pedia...

http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito4gf3.jpg


----------



## chemanork (Jul 13, 2007)

No te desesperes colega, estos tardan su tiempo en responder pero al final alguien lo hace 

De todas maneras, ¿para esa aplicación no es mejor un micro? Lo digo para programarlo. Porque si haces un diseño de este tipo tendrá los tiempos fijos


----------



## Saint_ (Jul 13, 2007)

No entiendo para que tanto lio con un temporizador,....
lo, que requieres es:un circuito capas de entregar a una carga(en este caso una bobina) voltajes de +9v y -9v de corto tiempo segun se opriman pulsadores, seguramente un pulsador para +9v
y otro para -9v, ademas que el circuito consuma lo menos pocible en energia, te mando un circuito
que te ayudara, es muy simple, pero el control de los pulsadores en "obiamente" manual. espero 
que te sirva, 
pero si quieres un circuito mas complejo, bueno ay muchas formas de hacerlo, pero a mi me parecio hacelo asi.

espero haber entendido bien tu problema... Saludos , .... 8)  8)  8)


----------



## DANDY (Jul 13, 2007)

cuanto tiempo permanece encendido el temporizador igual el circuito va  aconsumir almenos 10 ma


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 14, 2007)

Por partes:

1º El retardo del circuito si es configurable mediante R y C.

2º No consume tanto porque el temporizador empieza en baja, ya que R y C estan invertidas, y solo sube cuando T expira, para eso necesito un subcircuito que haga de interuptor y consiga desconectar la bateria.

3º Un chip programado me interesa, pero prefiero la simplicidad del 555 y, como va a estar expuesto a temperaturas frias y calidas, pues le pongo un portaintegrados y si se daña, se pone otro y ya esta.

4º El arranque ha de ser manual, pero el apagado ha de estar temporizado, pues mi padre lo pone y se va.

5º Acepto todas las sugerencias que me podais hacer, desde como simplificar el diseño hasta nuevas alternativas.

De todas maneras, mandame ese diseño manual, a ver si me inspiras un poco.
jj_sanchez_parra@hotmail.com


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 14, 2007)

Me tiene intrigado esa valvula "ultraespecial", me parece que es la valvula que no funciona corectamente o no la alimentas a su tension nominal.

Normalmente funcionan a 12V por eso debe necesitas esas raras tensiones.

Normalmente las valvulas son servopilotadas por lo menos las de riego para jardines de tipo bobina.

La idea es la siguiente:

La bobina abre una pequeñita valvula que se alimenta de la entrada principal.
Esta pequeña valvula da presion a la valvula principal que termina de abrir toda la valvula.

Esto lo hacen para hacer la bobina pequeña y de poco consumo, realmente quien habre la valvula es la propia presion del agua de la entrada.




Si en la entrada hay poca presion la valvula falla, no se habre correctamente o no se cierra, comportamientos anomalos.

Busca si en algun lugar se te indica la tension nominal de la bobina.

Primero averigua si hay suficiente presion, unos 2 kg, o sea debe abrirse  sin problemas varias veces, si falla alguna vez debes sospechar de falta de presion





Si desenroscas la bobina y le das presion veras como sale un chorrito por un agujerito, ese es la agua que debe empujar la valvula principal.


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 14, 2007)

A mi tambien me extraño cuando experimentaba con la pila. Lo mire en la red y si que era asi.

El solenoide es de la marca Baccara NO 1.2 y es capaz de trabajar a 9 y 12v. Un diseño israeli (son los que dominan el terreno de automatismos de riego).


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 14, 2007)

Funcionan asi porque son capaces de aguantar con una pila de 9 voltios dos años y el programador original (un miracle 6 de motorola) es capaz de controlar hasta 6 solenoides de este tipo.


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 16, 2007)

se me ocurre un diseño con reles y tu temporizador 555 , es medio engendro pero sigue la linea de estar desconectado cuando no se utiliza para ahorrar energia:

el pulsador le da 9 volt al solenoide poniendo en funcionamiento el riego, a su vez activa el rele A (de doble contacto) que a su vez queda activado por estar uno de sus contactos cerrando el circuito (rele con memoria).El otro contacto del Rele A da alimentacion a tu temporizador con el 555 ,cuando llega el tiempo estipulado por el 555 el rele B (4 contactos) se activa dando el pulso negativo al solenoide  y cortando el circuito que retiene al rele A y por lo tanto desconectando el temporizador.....el capacitor en la entrada de alimentacion del temporizador le dara unos segundos mas de vida al rele B y al 555 para asegurarse que actuen.

hay reles de 5 volt , pero asegurate que no sean electronicos , se pueden poner a 9 volt si les pones una resistencia limitadora de corriente.el rele B debe ser un poco mas potente para manejar el solenoide.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Lo que me extraña es la secuencia rara, ese pulso negativo es rarito, para el diseño se complica un poco y por eso deberias hacer algunas pruebas.

1.-Conocimientos de electronica

2.-Materiales y instrumentos que dispones, tester, soldador....

3.-Podria que hubiera un iman en el interior?

4.-Es biestable,  o sea pulso y funciona , otro  pulso se apaga? o debe mantenerse la tension?


3.- Amperaje consume la bobina, deberias medir los miliamperios que circulan por la bobina, es importante, cuidado con el tester empieza por escalas grandes (A) hasta llegar a los miliamperios en DC.


4.-Descripcion del tiempo, 
    por ejemplo
               Pulso(2 seg)(+9V)       sin tension 1hora     pulso(5seg)(-9V)-------
               ----------------------    
   ---------                            --------------------------------_________________

5.-Como se ctiva el circuito, pulsador/nterruptor , foto celula ,temporizador.....


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 16, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me extraña es la secuencia rara, ese pulso negativo es rarito, para el diseño se complica un poco y por eso deberias hacer algunas pruebas.
> 
> .



esta clarisimo que el circuito no debe consumir nada cuando no trabaja o por lo menos consumir lo minimo .
si fuera un solenoide normal , consumiria tension durante todo el tiempo de riego.....lo normal es que un solenoide consuma unos 8 watt y si es a 9 Volt tenemos casi 1 Amper .....es mucho
Si se utiliza un microcontrolador  , el micro se pone a "dormir " cuando no actua y consume casi nada.
Pero como el amigo prefiere un 555 ahi le deje un circuito que consume solo cuando riega  y el consumo sera de unos 20mA


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 16, 2007)

El que yo tengo instalado las electrovalvulas deben estar alimentadas para que esten abiertas.

Supongo que son unas electrovalvulas especializadas para este caso.

Me gustria que me contestara las preguntas yas que si como el comenta necesita esos --9V sera necesario hacer un  montaje en puente de alguna forma.

Si es poca corriente la cosa se simplifica de ha  hi que cada miliamperio cuente.

Tambien es importante la duracion del pulso por si podemos hacer algun truquito con condensadores electroliticos grandotes.


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 18, 2007)

delorean ,a ver si te pones las pilas y respondes , tanto apuro que tenias


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Buenas! Perdon por la tardanza, pero he tenido un viaje por familia y no me he conectado...

El solenoide consume ultra-poco, con lo que pueda suministrar una pila de 9v normal y corriente furula. En cuanto a la duracion de los pulsos, ambos son tambien cortos, con 0.5 segundos o uno a lo sumo se activa o se desactiva (alguien preguntó si llevaba un iman interior, pues si que lo lleva, por eso se mantiene y por eso necesita un pulso negativo y un positivo, para pegar y despegar).

Respondo a lo del microcontrolador: Si que me molaria simplificarlo todo. El problema es que no tengo idea de PICs. He trabajado con FPGAs pero no con PICs. Lo que conllevaria un curso acelerado de PICs y una inversion en material para el (aunque tengo varios vecinos que les interesaria y podria sacarme unos durillos...).

Si alguien me manda un esquema de como seria el circuito con un PIC y me explicara un poco como hacerlo paso a paso.... Le estaria muy agradecido e incluso estudiaria remunerarlo economicamente.

Pero el 555 es lo que mas conozco.


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah! es importantre que el tiempo de riego se pueda regular hasta diez horas de riego.

El circuito basicamente ha de ser un temporizador: mi viejo lo arranca, se va a casa y este se para cuando acabe (es importante que tenga tambien un cierre manual, por cambios de planes i/o averias)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Para ties poco consumo.....mejor me dices tantos milis.

La idea es utilizar un 4060, algo similar a esto  pero para una pila, por aqui deberian ir los tiros.

Haz una prueba sencilla ,  coge un electrolitico de 470uF o 1000uF,segun el dibujo
Hay dos formas de hacerlo ya nos comentaras.


----------



## Trinquete (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola DELOREAN

He leido un poco por encima,tu problema.Es posible que la electrovalvula sea de tipo Lacht.
Estas electrovalvulas se activan ó desactivan con un impulso muy corto.y mientras que estan abiertas o cerradas no consumen corriente alguna.Actualmente no tengo en servicio ninguna ,pero durante años las he tenido en funcionamiento.con una pila de 9 voltios aguantan más de un año.las hay en el mercado motorizadas y de soloenoide,por la experiencia que he tenido te recomiendo las de solenoide ,no dan problemas ,en cambio las motorizadas ,me dieron alguno que otro.
Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola.
Fijate si este invento te sirve.
Parece complicado pero si lo miramos bien es bastante simple.
Normalmente está cortada la línea de masa por el mosfet para que el circuito no consuma (consume unos 9uA). Cuando apretás el pulsador se activa el mosfet que activa todo el circuito y se descarga el capacitor del timer C3.
Cuando la tensión del capacitor está por debajo de los 6.4V mas o menos, Q1 y Q4 no conducen y la salida del driver formado por Q2 y Q5 está a nivel bajo. Esto hace que se cargue el capacitor C2 a través del solenoide produciendo un pulso de corriente ( => de tensión) positivo sobre la válvula.
El capacitor de timer empieza a cargarse a través de R7 o R timer. Su carga es lenta y depende del tamaño de C y de R.
Cuando finalmente alcanza los 6.4V enpieza a conducir Q1, este dispara a Q4 y hace que en la salida del driver haya un nivel alto. Por este cambio de nivel, C2 se descarga por el solenoide produciendo un pulso negativo para que se cierre la válvula.

Mientras el C timer se carga, la salida del driver está baja, lo que hace que conduzca Q6 y mantiene activo al mosfet. Cuando C timer terminó de cargarse, la salida del driver es alta, por eso no conduce Q6 y el mosfet sigue conduciendo un ratito por la carga de C1 y luego corta todo el circuito para disminuir el consumo y está listo para pulsar otra vez.

Los C que dicen uF son micro faradios. Los que dicen mF son mili faradios, osea 1000 uF.
El zener 1n5225 es de 3V y el 1n5233 es de 6V.


La tensión en C timer en función del tiempo es:

Vc = 9V x (1 - e^(-t/RC))

donde t es el tiempo y RC es la resistencia x el capacitor en ohms y faradios.

Según mis cálculos, para que dure activo 10Hs como dijiste, necesitás un C de 4700uF y una R de 5.6M ohm.
Me parecen valores demasiado altos, te puede provocar inestabilidad y puede ser suceptible a ruidos externos. Para mejorar esto tenés que bajar el valor de R y aunentar el de C.

Para usar tiempos tan grandes es recomendable un microcontrolador o un reloj mecánico, unos de esos despertadores que con una pila tiran 1 año, se podría modificar para que tu viejo prenda la válvula y ponga el despertador a cierta hora para que se apague. Creo que sería más confiable.

El circuito en stand by consume algo así como 9uA y funcionando depende de R y de C pero no supera los 10mA. Las polarizaciones de los transistores consumen 3mA, el resto es lo de la carga de RC.
Creo que las baterías de 9V son de 800mA/h, corríjanme si me equivoco, entonces en stand by te duraría 10 años!

El corte lo hice mediante un mosfet, ya que la bobina de un relay estándar es de 400 ohms, osea consume 22.5mA

Bueno, acá dejo la imagen.
Los valores de Rt y de Ct los puse más chicos para no esperar 10Hs de simulación


----------



## DELOREAN (Jul 20, 2007)

http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diseopicdj2.jpg

Al final me ha molado el asunto de los micros, paracen lo mas adecuado para las baterias. con eso y con la ayuda de un rele que cambie la polaridad no de la pila, sino del solenoide. Mi diseño sera asi (he puesto un pulsador de mas por si he de añadir otra funcion). Acepto todas las sugerencias que me podais dar, os pido ayuda con la programacion y tengo una duda. La gente dice: "te dejo aqui el dibujo de tal...", yo no los veo, donde estan?


----------

